# New Thead!! whoo hoo!!



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok I have finally managed to start my own thread courtesy of he lovely Dirty Barry!! ha ha!! Ok By friday all members have to have at least 2 pics posted on this thread!!! Girls too!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Picks are in the members section


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

^^^ LMAO!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ok sorry!! ha ha!! just though this could be our competition!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol hacks!!! sounds good nikie but ur going first so by midnight 2nite wanna see a pic from u young lady!! 



NiKiE said:


> Ok I have finally managed to start my own thread courtesy of he lovely Dirty Barry!! ha ha!!


lovely?? have u seen my post in the male animal section?? i guess not! lol


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> lol hacks!!! sounds good nikie but ur going first so by midnight 2nite wanna see a pic from u young lady!!


Tell me something am i the only one who cant find my way around this site?? where the hell is the pics section?? Jesus christ, you must think i am really thick.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> lol hacks!!! sounds good nikie but ur going first so by midnight 2nite wanna see a pic from u young lady!!
> 
> lovely?? have u seen my post in the male animal section?? i guess not! lol


LMAO again dirty barry lovely??? lol thats diry barry as in one dirty fukr as in the the pussy lip pic posting master lol as in barry all the guys wanna be like all the ladys wanna love lmao sorry but LOVELY???man thats a new one !!geuss she dont have access to the male animal yet baz hahahaha thats some funny sh1t


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

OK I WILL GO FIRST.............

Not looking my best in this pic as i have a little B/F (lol)


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

LMFAO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol u wish tyson!!! is that not marius pudonnaaassssskkkiiii?

this is one of me but a while back now...gotta get some new ones done!

final3.bmp


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

tyson you dont look as good as i thought you would in that pic mate sorry lol


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> lol u wish tyson!!! is that not marius pudonnaaassssskkkiiii ?


SPOT ON M8 

your looking good, in a straight man way lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL look tiny under marius tho :boohoo:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Almost looks like he has a little bit of gyno on the left peck.

Looking pretty good tyson, you have a nice base to pack on some real size.

Yah in a couple of years and some serious cycles you will look almost as good as dirtybarry


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

lol, Very good


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> LOL look tiny under marius tho :boohoo:


 im sorry mate but wtf!!!! would you be under marius?????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is one of me before my cycle


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

LMFAO..........................:lift: :lift: :lift: :lift:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

You guys are just massive!! i am really small, mind!! Wel will do compared to you lot!! Ha ha!1 Not into weights at all though mind you...just fitness


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

oh my god!!my mum looked like that when she was pregnant!!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Should have seen hackskii *before* he dieted if you think thats big.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

ohhhhh man thats funny hacks!!!!!!! thats one big muscle !!!!! u look like a fukin space hopper!!!!!! lmao! nice beard tho!

:bounce:


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

NikiE said:


> You guys are just massive!! i am really small, mind!! Wel will do compared to you lot!! Ha ha!1 Not into weights at all though mind you...just fitness


THATS GOOD, woman look better smaller, fitness look is good, dont like female bodybuilders myself


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

dbol bloat or what!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I know, i will have to cut down on the gear


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lmfao @ this thread. u have a good base to work from hackskii


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Theres quiet everyone is.....


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

waiting for this photo, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh yah, thanks for all the positive posts guys.

Apprecite that alot.

At first I thought I shouldnt post my pick but with all the good responces Im glad I did.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man i had a preview on this pic.... She is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Man i was shocked when i saw the pic!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

BUMP!!!!!!!! THAT SH1T B the man tells no lies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

post post post please


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Rigt due to NiKiE being retarded when it comes to technology i had to post this pic for her!!!!

But she's still a lil peach!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that was fast posting b, yep shes a peach alright. Congratulations Nikie 

b, get on msn you ***.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Nos dda!! arddun!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> Nos dda!! arddun!


What does that mean??


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

u don't speak welsh then  , basically - 'Hello/Good evening! Amazing/Beautiful!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Not much to be honest!! a little few word here and there. I recognised nos dda but didnt know the other word!! fair play to you too!! Nos dda to you to, im of to cysgu (sleep)!!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK, that was well worth the wait, why didnt i have teachers like that when i was at school.

GOT TO GO AND HAVE A TOMMY TANK


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TYSON said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK, that was well worth the wait, why didnt i have teachers like that when i was at school.
> 
> GOT TO GO AND HAVE A TOMMY TANK


I am with Tyson.

NikiE, you look awsome. You sure are pretty. Lets make her a mod............lol. 

Wait a minute, do I see a wedding ring?:boohoo:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

VERY NICE!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi guys, nope no wedding ring!! Nearly got there but things went pair shaped!!

Thanks for your all your really nice comments!!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice indeed, but hey DB how come your in with all the ladies?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"very nice indeed, but hey DB how come your in with all the ladies?"

Who knows, especially after the thread on doing women up the back.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol thanks mega


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ok guys at least you can now say that i am a lady of my word!!! glad you all like the pic anyway, but really if you are going to Thomas the tank, i would rather you didnt post it!! Really not a pleasent thought!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> but really if you are going to Thomas the tank, i would rather you didnt post it!!


So she just means post AFTER u have done it instead yeah?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> So she just means post AFTER u have done it instead yeah?


Cheeky....your a nightmare!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Cheeky....your a nightmare!! LOL


Or a WET DREAM

  lmao!!! :axe:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> Or a WET DREAM
> 
> lmao!!! :axe:


Thought you were too old for them Bar!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Thought you were too old for them Bar!!


didnt say i was talkin about blokes did i???  

but ur never too old...if u have em its just been too long !lmao


----------



## Irisheyes (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Nick, Hope these guys are not giving you a hard time..........or maybe its them with the hard time!!!!! Us girls need to stick together............I think you hun live near me!!!!! oh and Mr Dirty Barry you looken pretty sexy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi irish lady, bit confused, i live in swansea s.wales!! are you not from Irleand?? Or do you live in wales.....


----------



## Irisheyes (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah used to live in Swansea, last year..........


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Where is the pic without your shirt Nikie? The rest of us do it  Nah, very nice looking girl. Should be proud of yourself


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Lets have a picture of you too while we are on a role (IRISHEYES ) :bounce:


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Great pic Nikie.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

This is taken about 6 months ago, but its the only one I can find at the moment. I have lost some BF since then. So dont be too harsh on me.

I am still trying to get some recent photos done yet. So when they are done I will post them up!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Fair play Lauren, looking good!!


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

wow this thread is getting good 

nice glutes lauren lookin good


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice Lauren, nice ass, dont mean to be sexiest but you have lol.....Will be waiting for new ones.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Very nice Lauren, nice ass, dont mean to be sexiest but you have lol.....Will be waiting for new ones.


How about a REAL picture of you now then......


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

NikiE said:


> How about a REAL picture of you now then......


Is that to me? What do u mean by REAL???


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

NOOO a real picture of Tyson here!! Not you Lauren!! LOL


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice pics ladies  Very nice


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Here you go. Come on lads dont be shy lets gets some real pics up eh.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ha ha!! you go for it Rob!! Nice pic!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Come on guys me and NikiE have both posted piccies now, so where are all yours??????


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Come on guys me and NikiE have both posted piccies now, so where are all yours??????


I totally agree with you Lauren!! I am very dissapointed with the lack of effort gentlemen!! Us ladies dont like to be kept waiting!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, lauren. did someone sneak up behind you with the camera whilst you were doing a 'ard pose in the mirror??


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

il try and nik a digicam from work


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

big pete said:


> lol, lauren. did someone sneak up behind you with the camera whilst you were doing a 'ard pose in the mirror??


LOL No!!!!

I was trying my a'rdest to flex my back!!! LOL obvioulsy didn't work too well! Oh well nevermind eh!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol ,sorry couldnt resist! had to post it


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok, here are a few of me. Only one new pic though. 

Predator

Body.bmp





trap.bmp


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good mate but you could have put some shorts on or summet lmao!!! What was it a photo shoot for Mr Gay UK??? 

Looking very lean mate. What you weighing?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

nice glutes lauren


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> Looking good mate but you could have put some shorts on or summet lmao!!! What was it a photo shoot for Mr Gay UK???
> 
> Looking very lean mate. What you weighing?


LMFAO!! 

I wouldn't know about this Mr Gay UK mag. So don't be shy Rob Doggie, how do you know about it? 

I was 11 stone there. I weigh about 12st, 3lbs now. I really want to get up to 12st 7lbs and then cut up for 12 stone solid.

Well done for losing the weight bro. :beer:

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

chris jenkins said:


> nice glutes lauren


That has to be the nicest way to say "nice ass". 

You girls are looking great. Both quite different, but equally attractive!

Predator


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I dont have any pics of my physique at the mo ill try and get some later but here is the mug


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes i did notice the politeness of you men, apart from you Tyson, Nice pics predator!!! Lovin the towel!! LOL


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Im sorry, i didnt realise every one on this forum are ladies & gentlemen...

In that case you look like a very beautifull young lady and any man would be proud to have you on his arm.

Was going to put something other than arm but we are all gentlemen here.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Im sorry, i didnt realise every one on this forum are ladies & gentlemen...
> 
> In that case you look like a very beautifull young lady and any man would be proud to have you on his arm.
> 
> Was going to put something other than arm but we are all gentlemen here.


Ha ha!! Thankyou....cheeky!!!! 

WHERE ARE YOUR PICS THEN?????????????


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Im coming, sorry i mean their coming.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Im coming, sorry i mean their coming.


God your a cheeky bugger...funny though.. lol


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Gentlemen on this board? These lot are bloody animals.....I'm the only nice guy on the board...... perhaps we should meet up, preferably on a Sunday.....my diet says I can eat anything I want......anything!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Well you have just lowered the tone now (lol) might have known someone would ask.....


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry to break it to you guys but i can kinda eat anything i want, i know it will catch with me, but i love cheese and chocolate (not together mind!!), sunday are my favorite though, I love a good Sunday dinner!! mmmmmm.....ha ha!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Well you have just lowered the tone now (lol) might have known someone would ask.....


would ask what?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark asked you out on Sunday lol.....


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Anymore piccies, as they are coming in slowly but surely!!!! Hooray!

NikiE - u spend an alwful long time on here everyday, are you sure your teaching the youth of our society????? LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Anymore piccies, as they are coming in slowly but surely!!!! Hooray!
> 
> NikiE - u spend an alwful long time on here everyday, are you sure your teaching the youth of our society????? LOL


Ha ha!! The end of this week will be the end of all my free time, The kids are in exams so peace and quiet for a bit, the we are starting all the GCSE and A level dance and drama exams, then will be feeling the pinch!!! Dreading it!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Predator said:


> That has to be the nicest way to say "nice ass".
> 
> You girls are looking great. Both quite different, but equally attractive!
> 
> Predator


LOL it sure is the nicest and polite way I totally agree - see all guys on here are not monsters. hhhhmmmmmm............................LOL


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

actually, just took pics now.....

but my shoulders/back has far too much acne to post it!

was a robdogesque rear double bi, was happy with it too  !!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

shame.........


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Same here big pete, tried to take a photo but even when i zoom out i couldnt get all my arms in the frame  so i wont bother posting it


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Same here big pete, tried to take a photo but even when i zoom out i couldnt get all my arms in the frame  so i wont bother posting it


Yeah right!! LOL, only teasing!! LOL


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

fackin hell tyson, how many arms have you got??


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Ha ha!! The end of this week will be the end of all my free time, The kids are in exams so peace and quiet for a bit, the we are starting all the GCSE and A level dance and drama exams, then will be feeling the pinch!!! Dreading it!!


Dont you get 2 weeks holiday next week and the week after.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

OK here is a pic of Isabel, myself, and my father after work one day


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a pick of me, with my Daughter in the mountains. Be easy on me I am the old man on the board 45 yr.

Oh lauren you look nice. How tall are you?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Bloody hell that looks like some thing out of The God ather lol

Don't think you will ever have to worry about people sharing your E-Books Now! LOL


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

and Lauren, i love your shoes very nice, feel free to put up some more.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice pic hackskii mate!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Oh lauren you look nice. How tall are you?


Im 5' 5"


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Im 5' 5"


Still taller than Pscarb then  !!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hackski!! Your daughter is such a cutie!!

Lauren you look loads taller in your photo!! Loking great though!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

LMFAO rob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Hackski!! Your daughter is such a cutie!!
> 
> Lauren you look loads taller in your photo!! Loking great though!!!


Thanks NikiE - must be the angle. I wish I was a little taller tho!!!!

Im gonna try and get some decent ones taken soon and get them posted up. Wanna look a little more defined b4 I do.

U look very petitie NikiE - you into BB or just general fitness?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

LADS, Ive seen the full front pic of Lauren LOL, CANT WAIT FOR SOME MORE THOUGH, 5ft 5 is perfect for a lady


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Thanks NikiE - must be the angle. I wish I was a little taller tho!!!!
> 
> Im gonna try and get some decent ones taken soon and get them posted up. Wanna look a little more defined b4 I do.
> 
> U look very petitie NikiE - you into BB or just general fitness?


Yeah just general fitness, tend not to be big dancers, used to be a little more defined though....will have to be as brave as you and get a bikini pic on!!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

When can we see that pic, at the weekend maybe.......

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

TYSON said:


> LADS, Ive seen the full front pic of Lauren LOL, CANT WAIT FOR SOME MORE THOUGH, 5ft 5 is perfect for a lady


Not just a cheeky bugger, but a lucky one too!! Good for you mate. :beer:

Hey Lauren,

Spread the lovin babe!!!!! 

Predator


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

U should of kept quiet nikiE as u will get bombarded by high test level, pervs now LOL, be warned.:boohoo:


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

lol, we aint pervs just blokes........


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry didn't mean to offend anyone!!!!!  sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ha ha!! You lot mkake me laugh!! Cheer me up on this really horrid day, the weather is so crap its depressing me.....


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Its ok you didnt you were probally right anyway


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

pic of me bit bigger than this now tho( ill get a new one soon) but still not at dirty barry standard yet

me me me.bmp


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good Dean, my friend, looking good!!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

why thankyou nikie your looking good yourself! I should also add that I think that yourself and barry would look even better together !!!! he has a motorbike you know! lmao!!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Really i love bikes, my mate has a Suzuki 750 and i normally go out with him if its nice, hell of a rush!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice and lean dean....

Hey that rhymes


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

LOL!!!!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lol hacks  ( ill post a new pic up later when girlfriends gets here to take it !

nikie baz has and r1 and a ninja in the world of bikes thats very cool! ( barry you better thank me for this )


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Deano1 said:


> lol hacks  ( ill post a new pic up later when girlfriends gets here to take it !
> 
> nikie baz has and r1 and a ninja in the world of bikes thats very cool! ( barry you better thank me for this )


He informs me that the cheque is in the post


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lol monkey


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Im in swansea, he is london, its never going to happen is it?? LOL


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lmao as I told B yesterday he has a 180mph bike !!!!! thats gotta cut down on travel time just a little bit!!!!! man im like cila black du du du , du du du, du du, du!!!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

These bikes are pretty darn quick, I could make that trip in less than an hour! in fact I've manage Liverpool to Torquay in just over 2 hours! And that was on a 600  On another note, you both look pretty nice, I was shocked Lauren went that far, I didn't know what all the fuss was about, I'm pretty sure you've got nothing to worry about, well, apart from probably several sex hungry fans...


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

what do you mean about lauren?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Deano1 said:


> lmao as I told B yesterday he has a 180mph bike !!!!! thats gotta cut down on travel time just a little bit!!!!! man im like cila black du du du , du du du, du du, du!!!!


Why did you tell him that?? Have you been talking about me??...LOL


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Ha ha!! You lot mkake me laugh!! Cheer me up on this really horrid day, the weather is so crap its depressing me.....


Well seeing two stunning ladies like yourself and Lauren has cheered us up no end so its only right we return the favour.

Come on lads keep the pics coming you lightweights.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry Rob but you aint getting no full frontal of me with no top on....maybe a bikini top and shorts but thats your lot...leave some to the imagination you see!! LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

P.S good pic though!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Sorry Rob but you aint getting no full frontal of me with no top on....maybe a bikini top and shorts but thats your lot...leave some to the imagination you see!! LOL


LMAO!!! Oh my blood pressure!!! Oh matron!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Bless!!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Jesus! Who's first thread made 10 pages! lol!! How good is it to have some women on the board now?  Let the banter commence.........(if it could get any worse!  ) If i could get some pictures on here i would, lost my digi cam , wish i was kidding too - might have some on another comp in the house, just not connected atm ----- we'll just have to see


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I know how impresed am i!!! My first thread and 10 pages long!! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Irisheyes (Mar 15, 2005)

The Bikini may come out soon if I loose some more weight!!! Anyway who am I kidding the bikini may never come out I live in Ireland, its ear muffs all year round!!

ME.bmp


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

PICS JUST GET BETTER & BETTER  looking good


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

no wonder you look so good, just noticed your a model lol :bounce:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Irisheyes said:


> The Bikini may come out soon if I loose some more weight!!! Anyway who am I kidding the bikini may never come out I live in Ireland, its ear muffs all year round!!


Well thats 3 beautiful ladies posted pics in 1 day. Cant be bad!!!

Looking good Irisheyes.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Another very nice girl. I think we're blessed  Just a minute, lose some weight?? You're kidding me, you look in fantastic shape.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

whoaaaaaaa irish eyes!  Nice Physique  and smile


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

is it me or does ukm get better by the day at the moment?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the pretty blue eyes Irisheyes.

I thought all the people in the UK were redheads

Just kidding you look very nice.

That goes for all of you.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Man, sudenly this thread has got my attention


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Irisheyes said:


> The Bikini may come out soon if I loose some more weight!!! Anyway who am I kidding the bikini may never come out I live in Ireland, its ear muffs all year round!!


Simply stunning. Wish I could say more about you girls. All I can think of is "wow"!

Well done for posting. It takes some front to do it.

Predator

X-X-X


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Are you from galway Irisheyes?

Im from tipperary, dads from cork and mums from claire.

went to galway 7 months ago now, to the bay and that. Drove right across to kerry, upto to dublin, across to galway and then back to tipperary. All the years i spent in irland, if you are who you say you are certainly a beautiful lady. And thats after 8 years of constant irish girl bombardment


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Stop drooling Predator, you're like a rabid dog


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

lol ive got a puddle underneath me.....not sure its drool though:rolleyes:


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats filthy, no wonder your nickname is Tyson


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LADIES i would like to apologise for such foul mouthed gentlemen...

Lauren: U can really see some thick muscle on ur back..and strong legs....i like that sh1t! 

irisheyes..nice pic very pretty. 

Deano1 ur my boy!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Hackski!! Your daughter is such a cutie!!
> 
> Lauren you look loads taller in your photo!! Loking great though!!!


You wanna see his niece!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> will have to be as brave as you and get a bikini pic on!!


I've seen that pic tyson  infact i have it  

............ in fact i'm gonna look at it good b4 i go to bed 

man she's too fit :boohoo:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok guys.... this is your lot ok!! LOL, Sorry the quality isnt great


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

monkeyboy said:


> Stop drooling Predator, you're like a rabid dog


Lol! I can't help it, and I'm no different to any of you!! 

Hey Nikie,

Nice bikini pic cutie!! :bounce: 

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Just realised that the qaulity is really bad! sorry!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Just realised that the qaulity is really bad! sorry!!


Don't worry about that. No one will be complaining!!! 

Predator


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> lol hacks  ( ill post a new pic up later when girlfriends gets here to take it !
> 
> nikie baz has and r1 and a ninja in the world of bikes thats very cool! ( barry you better thank me for this )


Big lump of jap plastic, it's not cool my bike is: http://www.geocities.com/bikersharley/


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> Dont you get 2 weeks holiday next week and the week after.


No in next week and offthe two weeks after!! Bliss!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> I've seen that pic tyson  infact i have it
> 
> ............ in fact i'm gonna look at it good b4 i go to bed
> 
> man she's too fit :boohoo:


Cheers bar! xx LOL Think you have more than just the one pick dont you?? LOL!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> Lauren: U can really see some thick muscle on ur back..and strong legs....i like that sh1t! QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks DB much appreciated. Still need to cut tho, so I get that ripped look for summer. Can't wait to start Diatia now. Probably gonna start on Monday. Im trying to get my abs out for summer.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Biker said:


> Big lump of jap plastic, it's not cool my bike is: http://www.geocities.com/bikersharley/


man why'd do have to ruin the thread posting that heap of american enginneered crap!!! 

like the cbr1000 fork biker..nice touch look like u have modded it nice


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> man why'd do have to ruin the thread posting that heap of american enginneered crap!!!
> 
> like the cbr1000 fork biker..nice touch look like u have modded it nice


Can you believe this thread is 12 pages long?? LOL!!

I have a lesson now, gutted!!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

there's a fair few jap parts on it mate 

I needed a certain amount of handling, which the original skiiny 19" and 16" wheels and bendy forks and swingarm just weren't giving!

I need to put a new brake mastercylinder on, as it's the original one for a single disc single piston caliper, it just isn't pulling those cbr callipers in fast enough 

I've got a 42mm mikuni flatslide carb sitting in a box waiting to go on it, should give a few bhp over the standard (but dynojetted) harley carb.

It's dead slow compared to what all you guys ride but trust me 120ish on it is comparable to 160 or more on most of the jap bikes  I don't really know what speed it does, the cams etc help, but the speedo only goes to 120, lol I can get it beyond that and bounching off the stop at the end of the speedo, not sure what it is though, perhaps 130-140... it's gets a bit too wobbly at top speed though, frame flexes too much tbh.

lol last time i had it out I shocked a couple of guys on R6s although they were tools, you know the sort, flashy sports bike but haven't a clue how to use it, lol I passed one of them on a roundabout which should give you some idea how crap they were  And they appeared scared to go over 120


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

BTW you don't want to know how much it's costing!!!!

for an example the back shocks were almost £400 (although they're mighty fine shocks)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol all the gear no idea!!! i know the kind!! its like like on a few track days i have been on u find urself riding round the outside of guys with race tunned bikes with slicks tyre warmers...

it does anooy me having my R1 sometimes u never get the chnance to cane it on the roads it does 100 in 2nd gear and 0-100 in 5 secs...b4 u know it theres a corner or some joker pullin out on u...supermoto next i feel!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

And BTW I have owned bikes like a 1200 Bandit before and haven't always been a Harley person.

My heart was always in the early super bikes, GS1000s and Z1000s etc, I loved them, I still have a GS1000 but is hasn't been out for a few years, I loved the old beasties so much it was a big part in making me go for the Harley, lol it's feels like an early 80s bike


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Boys and thier toys eh.....


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Im much more of a car person!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Boys and thier toys eh.....


yep why do u think girls were put on this planet???

to ride when its raining outside and we dont wanna get out FAVOURITE toy wet! 

Reproduce and amuse....role in life 

(i'm gonna get it for that!!lol  )


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> yep why do u think girls were put on this planet???
> 
> to ride when its raining outside and we dont wanna get out FAVORITE toy wet!
> 
> ...


However u would get one of your FAVOURITE toys wet by doing the alternative!!!!! LOL.......:eek:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> However u would get one of your FAVOURITE toys wet by doing the alternative!!!!! LOL.......:eek:


sh1t i knew someone was gona pick that up whilst i was writing it!!!!

but that sh1t dont rust...well not at my age anyway.....

Biker winger/hacks has it started rusting yet


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

cars over bikes any day,

Ive got a:

BMW M3

ESCORT RS COSWOTH

NISSAN 300ZX TWIN TURBO (for fun days lol)

I would never swap for a bike


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

But tyson man...cars are so boring and SLOW!!! cant do wheelies no knee down business... endo's all the fun u can have on a bike mate!!

no traffic!!

P.s u like my signiture?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a brand new BMW 1 Series - Sport Model.

Its fantastic, use to have one of the new mini's tho and they were so much fun!

Obviously Im going up the socialite ladder!!! LOL


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> But tyson man...cars are so boring and SLOW!!! cant do wheelies no knee down business... endo's all the fun u can have on a bike mate!!
> 
> no traffic!!
> 
> P.s u like my signiture?


LMFAO, no didnt notice the signature....when you drive like me traffic is not a problem


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Did have a Renault Clio williams3 but, had to get rid of it as my school is like 40 miles away from where i live so swapped her for a trusty diesel Corsa!! SOB!!!:boohoo:

Mind you the corsa is great on juice.........


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> :
> 
> Mind you the corsa is great on juice.........


mmm u gotta love juice! test is best!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

im complaining, quality of that pic is unnaccetable...


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Did warn you i do apologise its actually a poto of a photo!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ah, i see. I guess that makes it okay then since you put so much effort into it


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok thanks!!! LOL!! 

everyone is really quiet


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Ok thanks!!! LOL!!
> 
> everyone is really quiet


Post another pic. That will get us talking!! 

I'm thinking a nice pic from behind would do it. I will if you will!! Lol!! 

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Cheeky!!!! Maybe.....if your lucky....LOL


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Cheeky!!!! Maybe.....if your lucky....LOL


Wow, my hero!! I hope you boys give me rep points for asking!!! Lol 

Predator


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man u gotta reconise i got this **** posted first of all! she's my catch!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like it NikiE.

Real cute photo.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice pictures ladies


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> man u gotta reconise i got this **** posted first of all! she's my catch!


Yep, you the daddy alright!!

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> man u gotta reconise i got this **** posted first of all! she's my catch!


Really......sure of yourself arent you??? LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Really......sure of yourself arent you??? LOL


SH!T i'm lost for words...eeerrrmm


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> SH!T i'm lost for words...eeerrrmm


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> SH!T i'm lost for words...eeerrrmm


THATS A FIRST!!!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Christ, Could you get the picture any bigger Nikie? it didn't quite fit on my 92 inch monitor  . Not to mention quality, we want quality pics girl, this is the 21st century, I don't wanna see no more 1970's pics! my eyes can't take it!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> THATS A FIRST!!!!


Ouch!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Dont egg him on winger ...he'll start to think he is actually amusing


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

monkeyboy said:


> Christ, Could you get the picture any bigger Nikie? it didn't quite fit on my 92 inch monitor  . Not to mention quality, we want quality pics girl, this is the 21st century, I don't wanna see no more 1970's pics! my eyes can't take it!


Yeah sorry about that!!haha cant get it any smaller LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> Dont egg him on winger ...he'll start to think he is actually amusing


Well, he has made me laugh....if I could just remember when....


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Me 

1st pic in ages time to dieet!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmm...is it me or does he look just like Pete? I can't remember what Pete looked like, but I had to check the post reciept to see who that was


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thought I would join in the fun!

This is me and Dirty Nurse two weeks ago 

SD


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here is one of robdogs dream date....


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

Originally Posted by dirty barry

Dont egg him on winger ...he'll start to think he is actually amusing

Quote:

Originally Posted by monkeyboy

Well, he has made me laugh....if I could just remember when....

^^^ lmao hmmmmm its even more amusing that you two are trying to be amusing by saying im not amusing mmmmm very amusing!!!!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lmfao @ this thread...


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

deano is a fuking god amung men and needs respect lmao!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Carlos901 said:


> deano is a fuking god amung men and needs respect lmao!


carl carl carl if only the world had more people like you then I would control it and it would be just like planet of the apes!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Jeez, people have to ruin this thread with pictures of ugly bastards  The girls though, get my vote


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

SD the dirty nurse... more please... but without you in the pic!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SD u look well different from the other day on webcam..typical bridhton look boy tho... hello sailor!! lmao!!

Type R shave those armpits man! hair should not be seen!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ok guys i am

p*****d


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by dirty barry
> 
> ...


Now this is funny. I have to side with the Deanmyster!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

LOl Chef and Db!,

I will see what I can do, Dirty Nurse is partial to a photo shoot now and again 

I am off to Brecon for four days now so won't be online, Dirty might be so be nice DB!!  ..... 

Take care all

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SportDr said:


> I am off to Brecon for four days now so won't be online, Dirty might be so be nice DB!!  .....
> 
> Take care all
> 
> SD


Man u KNOW i'll be nice  ..... DN i'm riding down to brighton on monday...(i actually am) so u wanna come play in the sand with me  dont worry SD i'll video it all for ya so ur not missin out!  :gun:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

roflmao, ive enjoyed reading this thread, hehe

ill have to try and get some photos of me up 

swansea aint to far away from me either


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> roflmao, ive enjoyed reading this thread, hehe
> 
> ill have to try and get some photos of me up


please dont we've seen u b4  and ur crimewatch face!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol  i havnt been arrested for a long time now, and that bank robbery last week, did you see me on crimwatch  lol

joking by the way if any police or special forces are readin this.

I would post one now, but ive actuly got the shingles so my back is very heavly scared.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Never been to North wales....they talk funny up there!! LOL


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, no we dont  depending on where i go, im either pure welsh of a scouser?? now how does that work?? lol, im actuly in flintshire which is borderline england


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Never been to North wales....they talk funny up there!! LOL


Oh no :gun: let the battle commence! :axe:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

LOL!!! Met a couple when i was on holidays in the Maldives and they were from North Wales, but sounded like scousers....Really nice couple too, well i was born in Kingston Upon Thames so i have a bit of Swansea Jack and a bit of a English twang!!! Quite amusing to some people!! LOL


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I hate people sayin i sound like a scouser, although after abit to drink, the welsh comes out, lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> although after abit to drink, the welsh comes out, lol


is that what you call it


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

aye init


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

well i was born in Kingston Upon Thames so i have a bit of Swansea Jack and a bit of a English twang!!! Quite amusing to some people!! LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Predator said:


> well i was born in Kingston Upon Thames so i have a bit of Swansea Jack and a bit of a English twang!!! Quite amusing to some people!! LOL


Kingston rocks! There is an amazing amount of stunners, for every day or night of the week.

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Kingston rocks! There is an amazing amount of stunners, for every day or night of the week.
> 
> Predator


Dont remember much of it to be honest....moved to Wales when i was 6.....I would like to go back there at some point, you used to be able to see Chessington World of Adventures from my bedroom!!! I can remember that!!!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

better believe it!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

If your lucky....LOL might go down over the summer holidays....When i get back from Canada and New York!!!!! Whoo hoo     Shoes, Tiffany's and bags here i come!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> , well i was born in Kingston Upon Thames so i have a bit of Swansea Jack and a bit of a English twang!!! Quite amusing to some people!! LOL


lol thats about 5 mins down the road!! i work...train and go to uni in kingston!!

fcuk off and get ur own manor this is mine


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> lol thats about 5 mins down the road!! i work in kingston!!


Really?? Crazy stuff baby.......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

preditor said:


> Blimey, did you live in flats? Not the Cambridge estate I hope!!??


easy pred!!! some people use to live there!!! :gun:

look closely at the xray and it says i had my last surgery in kingston!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I used to live on a hill by a massive golf course in chessington, the housing estate is only about 20 years old it was new when we moved there.....Went to St Marys primary school...


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> If your lucky....LOL might go down over the summer holidays....When i get back from Canada and New York!!!!! Whoo hoo     Shoes, Tiffany's and bags here i come!!!


Cool! 

I'm in New York in April. 

Predator


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol i know where u mean!! near guilders road nikkie?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> easy pred!!! some people use to live there!!! :gun:
> 
> No danger DB. I actually have a few friends from there. Just not the nicest of places for a lady.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i dont even know where kingston is  lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> i dont even know where kingston is  lol


LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Nor me really and i used to live there!!!! ha ha!! God i can be soooo dull at times.....:boohoo:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> i dont even know where kingston is  lol


Jamaca!!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> Jamaca!!!


LOL!! 

Predator


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

winger said:


> Now this is funny. I have to side with the Deanmyster!


fuk yer winger!!!!!! you know it makes sense!!!!!!!!!!! (unlike me)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> fuk yer winger!!!!!! you know it makes sense!!!!!!!!!!! (unlike me)


Love your siggy.........lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol yes pred i kep goin to the jap car garage next door as my mates are tryin to buy a pair of skylines!!!

man the pill... what a sh1t hole!! lol the nastiest strippers i have ever seen...proper grimey mate

where dya live pred??

i'm out in kstn on monday nite... kings tuns then the works.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Nor me really and i used to live there!!!! ha ha!! God i can be soooo dull at times.....:boohoo:


You think?  I nearly nodded off


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> You think?  I nearly nodded off


lol...nodded off.

I bet winger+hacks are thinking wtf


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> lol...nodded off.
> 
> I bet winger+hacks are thinking wtf


LOL, you are a mind reader. Thank-you.  Rep points in order.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> lol yes pred i kep goin to the jap car garage next door as my mates are tryin to buy a pair of skylines!!!
> 
> man the pill... what a sh1t hole!! lol the nastiest strippers i have ever seen...proper grimey mate
> 
> ...


Skylines rock. Not the best looking motors but awsome power. Can be tuned up to as much as 800bhp.

There is a monster of an MR2 turbo there at the mo. It's been there for ages though, which is worrying.

Oh mate, it's all kinds of wrong in that place. It's just handy to meet up and chat with a few mates. You know no one is paying any attention to what is said! 

I kinda live in 3 places at the moment. Morden, Surbiton and Kingston. Just off the Richmond road.

The Kings Tun and The Works. You really are a student LOL.  A good place to go is Finchs in Wimbledon Village. There is some real class of women there. You should get down to the Village in Summer time mate. You'll love it!

So do you live near the Uni?

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

When i was aeally tiny baby my parents had a flat in surbiton then we moved to chessington!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Cant believe how long this thread is


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Predator said:


> Skylines rock.
> 
> Predator


mmmmmm skyline!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

monkeyboy said:


> You think?  I nearly nodded off


Cheers love....ha ha!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Predator said:


> Skylines rock. Not the best looking motors but awsome power. Can be tuned up to as much as 800bhp.Predator


It's over a 1000bhp mate, how this for mega tuned  1200 bhp from a mustang, I can't link the video because, it's got porn on site, and won't allow links.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Cant believe how long this thread is


You've got a long way to go before you beat mine  And I didn't cheat putting up pictures of half naked girls


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

how long was it MB???? post that mustang video in the male animal then !!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't have access, will PM you the link, it's basically just a video of a mustang on the dyno and then the read out


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

dude why dont you have access ??? get it lol ! video was class thanks mate


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

monkeyboy said:


> You've got a long way to go before you beat mine  And I didn't cheat putting up pictures of half naked girls


OI!! Its not cheating...just giving you what you all asked for!! LOL:rolleyes:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

cheers wing, half naked girls always gets lots of posts. But fully naked girls dont? hmmm....whats the reason for this?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> cheers wing, half naked girls always gets lots of posts. But fully naked girls dont? hmmm....whats the reason for this?


Half naked= leaving something to the imagination....

Fully naked= Tart....nothing to think about...all there already

Thats what i would have thought....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Half naked= leaving something to the imagination....
> 
> Fully naked= Tart....nothing to think about...all there already
> 
> Thats what i would have thought....


Call me a tart then and show me.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Call me a tart then and show me.


lol, good one


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

winger said:


> Call me a tart then and show me.


TART!!!!

LOL!! No, but you know what i mean though dont you....or am i way off??


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

monkeyboy said:


> It's over a 1000bhp mate, how this for mega tuned  1200 bhp from a mustang, I can't link the video because, it's got porn on site, and won't allow links.


Yep, you're bang on right mate. I said 800bhp, because that's an wasy stage and does not need too much work.

Predator


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nikie aint a tart!! its not like she sent me half naked pics the other nite is it ??


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> nikie aint a tart!! its not like she sent me half naked pics the other nite is it ??


Yeah they were sweet. Cheers for forwarding them on Baz.



L


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> nikie aint a tart!! its not like she sent me half naked pics the other nite is it ??


Still got my email address?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Still got my email address?


Want my e-mail address??? 

Predator


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Predator said:


> Want my e-mail address???
> 
> Predator


Only if you have the half naked pics.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Jeez, can't you guys just check out a porn site? Why are you all hooked on these women all of a sudden?  Is it because you think you might be in with a chance?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you lot stay out of kingston! it's mine!... well the david lloyds there is at least.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Is it because you think you might be in with a chance?


Whats up with this might b.s.?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Only if you have the half naked pics.


Do you mean of me Big Boy? 

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Truewarrior1 said:


> you lot stay out of kingston! it's mine!... well the david lloyds there is at least.


You reckon!  You can keep the David Lloyd though!!!

Predator


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Truewarrior1 said:


> you lot stay out of kingston! it's mine!... well the david lloyds there is at least.


 mine 2 mate!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I would just like to clarify that there was no sending of half naked pics directly to DB the other night...he is just lying to make friends....lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> I would just like to clarify that there was no sending of half naked pics directly to DB the other night...he is just lying to make friends....lol


oh my bad.... less than half naked..that better?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> oh my bad.... less than half naked..that better?


Yes


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pred i live near tolworth mate..u'll see me wizzin around on my bike probably!lol


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Get a metal pipe and jam it through his front wheel when you see him 'wizzin' around


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol thanks mate!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Heh, just kidding


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

is this the largest thread now?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

must be as Insanity's thread got deleted


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> must be as Insanity's thread got deleted


typical 

coming on msn later, got some stuff to do first.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Aye, Don't think anyone will beat mine  I think it hit 46 pages or something like that


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Aye, Don't think anyone will beat mine  I think it hit 46 pages or something like that


Was that the Hello kiddies?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep!lol that thread was pure class!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

well barry, don't let me see you in the freeweight section. you stick to the jacuzzi and cardio areas, you can use the swiss ball from time to time too.

you'll know who i am when all the red plates are stacked onto the leg press and you want some and you are told that you really should stick to the yellows.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Aye, that was the one  Hello Kiddies  Sh1t, that was funny as fcuk  Those bastards deleted it though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Aye, that was the one  Hello Kiddies  Sh1t, that was funny as fcuk  Those bastards deleted it though


Yep, and I started a Hello Kiddies 2 and almost got banned......lol :beer:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Yep, and I started a Hello Kiddies 2 and almost got banned......lol :beer:


What are you sick puppies talking about? I never saw this thread.

Boiled sweets anyone? 

Predator


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Truewarrior1 said:


> you'll know who i am when all the red plates are stacked onto the leg press and you want some and you are told that you really should stick to the yellows.


i heard about someone stackin the leg press and only doing 2 inch movements!lol :axe:


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

haha , i don't usually like training legs there but my friend is the only reason theres now a foam pad for the squat rack :lift:

im not there much these days unfortunately as it is one of the better david lloyds staff wise


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Truewarrior1 said:


> haha , i don't usually like training legs there but my friend is the only reason theres now a foam pad for the squat rack :lift:
> 
> im not there much these days unfortunately as it is one of the better david lloyds staff wise


Qiuck question, what is Davis Lloyds?? Is it like Debenhams?? Have seen it mentioned previously on this thread and have always wondered....:confused:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Qiuck question, what is Davis Lloyds?? Is it like Debenhams?? Have seen it mentioned previously on this thread and have always wondered....:confused:


Its a chain of commercial gyms, like LA Fitness or Esporta.



L


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lorian said:


> Its a chain of commercial gyms, like LA Fitness or Esporta.
> 
> 
> 
> L


Ok shamed, but thanks for letting me know. Feeling extremely stupid now lol:rolleyes:


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> yep why do u think girls were put on this planet???
> 
> to ride when its raining outside and we dont wanna get out FAVOURITE toy wet!
> 
> ...


--------

Barry do you know why men were put on the planet? for when women run out of batteries! lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Ok shamed, but thanks for letting me know. Feeling extremely stupid now lol:rolleyes:


Oh bless, you are cute!! LOL!! 

Predator


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Kel said:


> --------
> 
> Barry do you know why men were put on the planet? for when women run out of batteries! lol


Exactly kel, like the way of thinking!!! Sorry Bar, but the s**t i have had off you the last couple of days you deserve it!! xxxxx LOL


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Exactly kel, like the way of thinking!!! Sorry Bar, but the s**t i have had off you the last couple of days you deserve it!! xxxxx LOL


Well Nik if these cats can dish it out im sure they dont mind taking a bit back from us ladies! lol


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Kel said:


> Well Nik if these cats can dish it out im sure they dont mind taking a bit back from us ladies! lol


Absolutely sweetie!!! Gentlemen....be afraid....be VERY afraid!! LOL!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Absolutely sweetie!!! Gentlemen....be afraid....be VERY afraid!! LOL!!!


  :boohoo:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Absolutely sweetie!!! Gentlemen....be afraid....be VERY afraid!! LOL!!!


yeah i've seen some pics of her scary ****!!

though people who looked like that were drowned at birth


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

That was below the belt mr....


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Ok shamed, but thanks for letting me know. Feeling extremely stupid now lol:rolleyes:


Don't worry, this lot ain't much better


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> yeah i've seen some pics of her scary ****!!
> 
> though people who looked like that were drowned at birth


Hmm...what word is that?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

errrrr i think its sh1t!!!!!!! c unt maybe fukr , bugr , who knows the working of DB'S mind


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

She got the right idea of below the belt then....I guess


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Jeez, can't you guys just check out a porn site? Why are you all hooked on these women all of a sudden?  Is it because you think you might be in with a chance?


Yeah, kinda lame isn't it, I mean as if.. 



L


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kel said:


> --------
> 
> Barry do you know why men were put on the planet? for when women run out of batteries! lol


LOL.............ha ha ha ha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> LOL.............ha ha ha ha


Dont encourage them winger!!



nikie said:


> That was below the belt mr....


so do i have to go below the belt to make it up 2u


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

You Dirty Batty!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Is that an offer D.Barry?????


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Is that an offer D.Barry?????


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nikie said:


> Is that an offer D.Barry?????


Sure is!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Really...well that does sound like fun.....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Really...well that does sound like fun.....


You're forgetting that DB likes his girls to be within walking distance of his home 



L


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lorian said:


> You're forgetting that DB likes his girls to be within walking distance of his home
> 
> 
> 
> L


dont u mean walkin butt naked in my home!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Lorian said:


> You're forgetting that DB likes his girls to be within walking distance of his home
> 
> 
> 
> L


2 legged or 4 legged - dont think he is that fussy!!!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> 2 legged or 4 legged - dont think he is that fussy!!!! LOL


a holes a goal!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> a holes a goal!


Any port in the storm.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I LOVE your avatar Winger - its awesome!!!!! LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

you lot make me laugh !! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lauren said:


> I LOVE your avatar Winger - its awesome!!!!! LOL


Well thank you. That is the wonderful Robdoggie aka super hero!


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Lauren said:


> This is taken about 6 months ago, but its the only one I can find at the moment. I have lost some BF since then. So dont be too harsh on me.
> 
> I am still trying to get some recent photos done yet. So when they are done I will post them up!


Hi lauren

Looks like you need me no one else seems to have helped you in your "trying" wont be as good as mine

kind regards

vern


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

bump for laurens response LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, I'm waiting for that too  I'm sure Lauren will value his comments with uttermost respect


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

omg lol what a post i jus read it from begining to end! nikki ur 1 hot mofo! nice peachy ass to lauz! db ur awsum m8! u to winger, and haki nice pick!

oh nikki im in walking distance too


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

dk246 said:


> omg lol what a post i jus read it from begining to end! nikki ur 1 hot mofo! nice peachy ass to lauz! db ur awsum m8! u to winger, and haki nice pick!
> 
> oh nikki im in walking distance too


Wtf?? are you kidding me? talk about bloody obvious...we all know who dk is gonna be dreaming of tonight...I like DB, but he's not that good, horses for courses though


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

That thread took too long to read!

Also, I'm so glad this Vern guy's turned up now that Roid Devil's banned.

I mean, Spank's no fun since he developed chronic gyno and isn't offensive anymore!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Vernon said:


> Hi lauren
> 
> Looks like you need me no one else seems to have helped you in your "trying" wont be as good as mine
> 
> ...


So Vern implies you are fat and only he can help you and then says kind regards................lol. 

Vern, you are so working your way to the top! Winning friends and influencing people.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

Spank said:


> Wtf?? are you kidding me? talk about bloody obvious...we all know who dk is gonna be dreaming of tonight...I like DB, but he's not that good, horses for courses though


i didnt mean it like that lol the stuff he comes up with is pure class lol!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

winger said:


> So Vern implies you are fat and only he can help you and then says kind regards................lol.
> 
> Vern, you are so working your way to the top! Winning friends and influencing people.


lol:confused: dunno wat else to say!


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Kitten

The only objective way to control fat is the calorie. The calorie is the currency of the body much the same as the £ is the currency of uk and $ to the usa. The calorie is a exact law which is undisputed by any person with even basic knowledge of nutrition (look on any food label) why you have never heard this before is because know can actually tell you how to understand this along with protien ..yes protien is directly related to muscle maintinace and of course increase.

Again it is the application these 2 fundmentals that cause such confusion

I will try to explain this....

You will need to do a few logical steps. Forget the amount of calories you should be having learn to check what you are doing first.

Count your calories each day you will need a set of digital scales and caloire book...keep the amounts of food at 25 of 50 and 75gms this make seasy conversion in quaters halfs and 3quarters of the calories per 100 grams

Count grams of protein forget how many you should be on. You can sort that at a later date the key is to forget carbs and fat cals or grams its not the right currency keep to calories and protein in grams

This will become self evident later because if you control the calories then fat will become the greatest calorie condensed food and so eleminates itslef as the calories come down.

Also if your counting protien and get it to where you want to (wheter its 1 gram per pound 2g whatever) you can only be left with carbohydrate.... so why count it ??

You then add all caloires up over 7 days dont feel all the foods you eat you weigh some have the content on the packets boxs etc

Then add all the calories up over 7 days ......eureeka..you have you total weeks caloires if you now divide them up by 7 you get you daily calories exactly.

Now simply reduce your daily caloires by 500 a day or 3500 a week There is your pound of fat with the protein intake at what ever yoiu want be it 100 or 200 grams a day freeze this protein amount in grams ie per meal

You may be on say 4 x 600 calorie meals (30 or 40 grams or protein) and reduce to 4 x 500 and now you can see that any cardio is a direct deficiet to calories and can be counted as a loss in total daily or weekly intake ..........simple it is and simply it does.

you feel lost at the prospect of have to check it all out. You calorie book is your bible you need faith in mathamtics and dont trust your own opinion hunger has a great way of letting us know we are right to increase calories.

What you find confusing here i encourage you to research yourself it will be easier to understand

kind regards

vern


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Vernon,

Your just down the road from me in Swindon


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow Paul, maybe you could pop over for one-2-one 'expert' advice! What I would give for that(?)


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> Hey Vernon,
> 
> Your just down the road from me in Swindon


Well Paul I think you should get some expert advice from the dude.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Tuna_boi said:


> Well Paul I think you should get some expert advice from the dude.


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Vernon said:


> Hi lauren
> 
> Looks like you need me no one else seems to have helped you in your "trying" wont be as good as mine
> 
> ...


Cheeky mare


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

eh?? i didnt see that post, i belive thats way out of order. Vern, considering this a warning, as to me your no more knowledgeable than the next guy who joins this forum.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

At last well done Cheater! lol


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Cheater2K said:


> eh?? i didnt see that post, i belive thats way out of order. Vern, considering this a warning, as to me your no more knowledgeable than the next guy who joins this forum.


Nice one chicken...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats what mods are here for


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> Thats what mods are here for


There are? I thought they were just a standard target for abuse


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> There are? I thought they were just a standard target for abuse


No love, the targets are Roid Devil and that bloody Vern guy!! LOL


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Spank - Remember who banned you the first time  i can do it again you know


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

He got banned? LOL

What did he do?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> He got banned? LOL
> 
> What did he do?


He stuck up for our board on another forum.

Vernon. I like it.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

winger said:


> He stuck up for our board on another forum.
> 
> Vernon. I like it.


Who did?? Vern?? Well maybe we should lay off a bit then...LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I got banned...3 times timmy  but because I give gayvier his daily blow job, I can always come back.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Who did?? Vern?? Well maybe we should lay off a bit then...LOL


Spank/Monkeyboy/Insanity..........not Vernon.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Who did?? Vern?? Well maybe we should lay off a bit then...LOL


No, I did, among other things


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

winger said:


> Spank/Monkeyboy/Insanity..........not Vernon.


Hmmm didnt think so. Yeah, old monkey is nice really.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, I get insulted and complimented in one sentence!!! How can I let her get away with that?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Hmmm didnt think so. .


I meant vernon


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Spank said:


> Wow, I get insulted and complimented in one sentence!!! How can I let her get away with that?


Kick her down some and call it even!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Yeah, old monkey is nice really.


And I meant this bit...calling me old, then calling me nice


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> And I meant this bit...calling me old, then calling me nice


Haha!! Sorry, just a figure of speech i guess!! Didnt mean it..... LOL!! Am i forgiven?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Are you sucking up to me?


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Its about this time in the thread that a random hottie should be added..


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Are you sucking up to me?


I dont suck up to anyone...ever. I dont need to usually, just batt my eyelashes!! LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

It sure looked like sucking up to me


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> It sure looked like sucking up to me


Take the compliment and just deal with it ok?? I dont give em often so dont expect another one. LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Oooh a compliment...I'm well in there now! move aside DB


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Oooh a compliment...I'm well in there now! move aside DB


Ha ha!! No chance mate...DB all the way.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Pah, I'm twice as good as DB, he ain't a patch on me!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Tuna_boi said:


> Its about this time in the thread that a random hottie should be added..


Can't give you another rep for that, mate, but I like your way of thinking!


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

She could at least lie to you and let you think you can have her! At least that would maintain the fantasy!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Can't give you another rep for that, mate, but I like your way of thinking!


She doesn't look hot enough for a rep point...


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Pah, I'm twice as good as DB, he ain't a patch on me!


Ok, i believe you, but i'll just take your word for it thanks!! LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

The Beast said:


> She could at least lie to you and let you think you can have her! At least that would maintain the fantasy!


Heh, if I had one


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Have you and DB actully met up, Nic?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Have you and DB actully met up, Nic?


That would be telling!! LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Ok, i believe you, but i'll just take your word for it thanks!! LOL


You'll believe me....'but' you'll take my word for it?  How does that work?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Have you and DB actully met up, Nic?


No (I know this for sure), cybersex all the way I reckon


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> You'll believe me....'but' you'll take my word for it?  How does that work?


i dunno....im full of mystery today arent i?? LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, not really, you're full of mystery everyday, cos I can't understand you half the time


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> No (I know this for sure), cybersex all the way I reckon


Haha!! How do you know that we havent met then??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Haha!! How do you know that we havent met then??


its all speculation babes  

let them think what they like!! :jerk:


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Haha!! How do you know that we havent met then??


Otherwise he would have shagged you...


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> its all speculation babes
> 
> let them think what they like!! :jerk:


They dont know the half of it do they baby?? For us to know and them to find out eh???


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

jesus, just have some DB length and it'll all be cool from then on

.....


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Trust me, I can find out  bloody netsex nerds  Actually...I have a link to a previous thread which may come in handy if you get stuck


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

crazycacti said:


> jesus, just have some DB length and it'll all be cool from then on
> 
> .....


Yeah...just the length though


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Trust me, I can find out  bloody netsex nerds  Actually...I have a link to a previous thread which may come in handy if you get stuck


Im sure we will manage...


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

So you admit it then?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> So you admit it then?


Admit what?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Having net sex with DB?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Having net sex with DB?


Actually we havent...


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

No net sex, you haven't met, you haven't done fcuk all....but you still want him?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Actually we havent...


Spoil it why dont u  - this thread could have gone on to beat Insanity's at this rate!  - and he's even had a big part in this one! ha


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

No chance son...need double this


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok,ok, u got us we have been sh***ing lfor ages, DB is moving to Wales to support me and his child that i am carrying and u are all invited to the wedding but we need to save so dont know when it is!! LOL


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Ok,ok, u got us we have been sh***ing lfor ages,


You have been pooing for ages huh Niki - dont think we need to know the details of your body clockwork.......:eek:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> You have been pooing for ages huh Niki - dont think we need to know the details of your body clockwork.......:eek:


Damn Lauren that even brought a hint of laughter into my life...as normally when i think of u i cringe


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL I love u DB


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Winger - Insanity got banned for causeing such a stir, which could of even ended the life of UK-M, now any personal digs towards my decission will be kept to PM's please, so if you have a problem, PM me


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

And by the way, it was also about Copyright and theft issues with another boardm "Sticking up" for a forum in a way which causes arguements between the to and general striing **** is just causeing trouble in imho.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, I'm loving the last two post. I don't know what they mean, but I've got this excitement in the pit of my stomach that hasn't been realised since I was 7, shouting "Scrap-on, scrap-on, scrap-on" during playground fights."

Sorry, just to confirm....Insanity is a previous incarnation of Spank, right? And Darth Vader is his father?

And can someone link me to this inafamous Insanity post...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

It wasnt just a post mate, and i cant be **** trawling through everything to find them, but what i will say, anyone steps out of line like that again, i will do the same thing i did last time, which was ban them. Goes for both Winger and Spank  I would think its a same if a select few people spoilt it for everyone (although this isnt gettin at anyone because you both have behaved pretty well over the past few months except for the post made last nite which quick frankly, ****ed me off a litlle, but either way, any probs, pm me please  )


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

rofl, and yes, i do need to practice my spelling and gramer.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> rofl, and yes, i do need to practice my spelling and gramer.


gramer???... lol grammar!

Yo timmy... the thread got deleted.... but dotn dig on this matter mate..not wise


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Winger - Insanity got banned for causeing such a stir, which could of even ended the life of UK-M, now any personal digs towards my decission will be kept to PM's please, so if you have a problem, PM me


Why wasn't this a PM? I had no idea who banned Insanity and that was in no way a personal dig! How could it have been when I never knew who did it?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Could this *BE* the longest thread in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

LOl!! It is long but god, it aint half gone off topic a few times!! LOL


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Dont know, calories is catching up LOL, maybe now verns gone it will die ;-)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> Dont know, calories is catching up LOL, maybe now verns gone it will die ;-)


Or he will come back as an alias that cant spell..........lol.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> And can someone link me to this inafamous Insanity post...


It was deleted mate  , Twice as long as this one...and twice as funny


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Lauren said:


> Could this *BE* the longest thread in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Again, no, if something does beat it, I will start up another one to challenge it, I hate losing


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

How come no one told me about this thread!!!! Damn, that lame-a$$ thread title was deceiving, its been a top read and viewing....... especially the pics of the birds!!! :jerk:   lol.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

ive already put these in the member galery but ill stick em up on here as well!!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

nice pics sweet ma man

liftstrong

DK


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sweet_FA said:


> ive already put these in the member galery but ill stick em up on here as well!!


Dont forget this one!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao winger!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

winger said:


> Dont forget this one!


Bah Humbug:mad: !!! I thought the ass dliema would be a thing of a past by now,..........guess its gonna follow me around for a while lol. Nevermind, U gotta take the rough with the smooth!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sweet_FA said:


> U gotta take the rough with the smooth!!!


Timmy Smooth?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

winger said:


> Timmy Smooth?


Who said what-now??!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ahh bless u...u getting paranoid TS?? LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> LOL I love u DB


WATCH IT........LOL


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

It's OK, Nicola, I know I can trust you, so I'll just whisper the problem.....

...the calories are after me!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> It's OK, Nicola, !


she just LOVES it when u call her nicola...lol wait for the reply!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> she just LOVES it when u call her nicola...lol wait for the reply!


Ha bloody ha....pi$$ off the pair of you....

I only love it When YOU call me Nicola, DB....but not in public....TUT:rolleyes:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> It's OK, Nicola, I know I can trust you, so I'll just whisper the problem.....
> 
> ...the calories are after me!!


You wanna watch those cals mate, they're a killer!!! AAAGGGhhhhhhhhh:eek:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

DB said:


> she just LOVES it when u call her nicola


I wondered if she'd bite.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> I wondered if she'd bite.


........  ............  ............


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I dont bite, but i growl...

GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> I dont bite, but i growl...
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


good we dont like to feel teeth


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> good we dont like to feel teeth


Well, you werent complaining the other day were you????


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Well, you werent complaining the other day were you????


eeerrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> eeerrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm


Well, if you didnt lay there like a plank, id know what i was doing right or wrong would'nt i?????


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Well, if you didnt lay there like a plank, id know what i was doing right or wrong would'nt i?????


lmao! thats was good!!

i was layin there coz i carried ur heavy fat a5s up the stairs and it wore me out


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> lmao! thats was good!!
> 
> i was layin there coz i carried ur heavy fat a5s up the stairs and it wore me out


Ill remember that mate....dont make out you can hack it then if u cant..

DB- " Let me carry you up the stairs babe...im strong enough"

Niki- "Are you sure babe im actually quite heavy"

DB- "Dont you realise how strong i am?"

Niki- "Ok then babes."

You big headed weaklin....your just a sh#t sh&g...admit it...there aint nothin dirty about you...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Ill remember that mate....dont make out you can hack it then if u cant..
> 
> DB- " Let me carry you up the stairs babe...im strong enough"
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmm.. ok as u gone like that..anyone wanna see a pic nikie sent me recently ur only a PM away


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> mmmmmmmm.. ok as u gone like that..anyone wanna see a pic nikie sent me recently ur only a PM away


AAhhhh baby...dont dish out what you cant take....you know i love you really..xxxx

Your the best i ever had...i promise..LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

DB said:


> mmmmmmmm.. ok as u gone like that..anyone wanna see a pic nikie sent me recently ur only a PM away


Yeah, I'm here


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

DB said:


> lmao! thats was good!!
> 
> i was layin there coz i carried ur heavy fat a5s up the stairs and it wore me out


Lovers tiff  You need to lose some weight Bikie...poor DB...I bet that was a work out for him...he needs a week off now


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

...love triangle anyone??!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> ...love triangle anyone??!!


Only if a triangle has 4 sides.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Closing this thread


----------

